# Choosing a bow for my girlfriend



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

First off, let her shoot and pick the bow. All you can do is put it in her hand. If your gf is like mine, she probably can't shoot any decent weight. Let her try the Mission Craze which is adjustable from 15-70lbs. But again, let her shoot the bows. Don't worry about the brand either. Don't be that guy.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't get the 50# limbs---might be a little much until she gets used to shooting and developing the archery muscles
look at something like the following:

PSE Chaos or Fever- you can get 20/40, 30/50, even 60# setup.
Hoyt- Ignite- 15-70#
Diamond= Infinite Edge.
Mission: Craze.

I'm in the same boat you are...trying to find a bow for my wife. right now I'm undecided but I'll likely go with the PSE Chaos...not the fastest but it's a decent bow...would like the Hoyt but it's not easy to find.


----------



## JimBlake (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll also agree that your girlfriend is going to have to see what works for her. It's a bit trickier selecting bows at lower weights because your magnifying any errors when you give up speed. My wife is 5' and shoots just under 30# on a Hoyt Ruckus and at 40 yards there is quite an arc on the arrow. Holding weight of the bow is a factor as any movement at all will drastically change where the arrow hits. We're still experimenting with stabilizers on her setup because any additional weight we've tried to add actually creates more movement instead of less. That said, she can shoot the hell out of that bow and is still using the stock Fuse 3-pin and whisker biscuit (I'm not personally a fan of the whisker biscuit, but she can Robin-Hood and arrow on the X, so that does vouch for the consistency). 
Pics ...so somebody can say her DL is too long :tongue:


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks fellas for the quick responses. I am a little worried that 40# will be a little much for it, but like yall said, I told her that we would have to build her archery muscles up. I like the thought of the Mission Craze being adjustable from 15-70lbs, that's great flexibility for her.


These are also on the bucket list to try out.

*PSE Chaos or Fever- you can get 20/40, 30/50, even 60# setup.
Hoyt- Ignite- 15-70#
Diamond= Infinite Edge.*

Jim, thanks for the insight. Like your wife, I believe my girlfriend will have a little trouble with added weight to the bow which then would create more movement. This will be a learning experience for both me and my girlfriend.

Thanks yall for the help! Any extra comments or recommendations are still very welcome!


----------



## jess_342 (Sep 11, 2009)

my wife shoots an Elite Hunter, the valley is what sold her on the bow. After she is drawn she can relax and focus on aiming, not holding a jumpy bow back. She has 30-40lbs on it and it is turned down some, she loves it.


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

jess_342 said:


> my wife shoots an *Elite Hunter*, the valley is what sold her on the bow. After she is drawn she can relax and focus on aiming, not holding a jumpy bow back. She has 30-40lbs on it and it is turned down some, she loves it.


I was looking into that bow for her for the same reasoning. 90% let of is HUGE and she can, like you said, relax enough to aim steady. Putting this on the bucket list to try. Thanks!


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Bows we're looking at - include: *Let me know if yall have tried something different*

*Elite Hunter
Mathews Jewel
PSE Chaos or Fever
Diamond Infinite Edge
Mission Craze *


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

I like the Mission Craze, You should see if she does as well if not there are a bunch of other bows out there, the Hoyt Ruckus is a nice bow and the 3 you mentioned I know the PSE Chaos is a nice bow and the Diamond is not bad either I am not fimiliar with the ignite at all. 

CG


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Anyone have experience or reviews for the BowTech Carbon Rose?


----------



## JimBlake (Jan 21, 2014)

Make sure to check if the draw length limits the available draw weight options. Some bows will advertise a large range of adjustment, but the exact ranges will vary by draw length. My wife has a 25" draw and so her Hoyt Ruckus will adjust from 17#-37#. The next size limbs will adjust 27#-47# at 25". Sometimes that might be an issue if you're right at an advertised high/low weight. Even is test shooting, make sure there is some room to grow.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Hoyt also makes a highly adjustable similar to the craze..It's called the ignite and if she's into pink can order it upgraded to the vixcen pkg.


----------



## srgntrock (Mar 20, 2013)

Might check out the G5 Quest bliss. Not a bad little dude for the money, its what I started mine with to make sure she was interested.


----------



## jpilato21 (Feb 8, 2014)

I am a small girl I have a 23.5 draw length very short I have the carbon rose by bow tech a great bow its very light let her shoot it because the poundage does go down past 40 if she can't pull that back. Good luck and let her shoot as many as possible so she can feel out what she likes


----------



## luckylady131 (Feb 6, 2014)

I tried the Diamond Infinite Edge, the Jewel (gorgeous bow!), Heartbreaker, Carbon Rose, and ended up getting a Mission Flare. I love it. I am a beginner archer and have it on very low draw weight. I have a longer draw length though - 27.


----------



## Sara-s (Mar 2, 2014)

I got the Diamond Infinite Edge. I like it very much. It has a wide draw weight range (5#-10#) and weighs less than many bows. I'm taller than your girl, but this bow can accommodate someone smaller. Plus, it comes in pink camo, which I like.


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

I got my grilfriend a Bowtech Heartbreaker at a 24.5 inch draww 40-50 pounds and she loves it. At first she was hestiant about the draw weight range (she originally wanted a 30-40 pound bow) but once she learned how to properly draw it became easier for her and now she draws it at 45 pounds. She really likes and I like it too haha I couldn't help myself and I tried shooting it too. It has a great backwall so it doesn't creep on her and it is very smooth. Since Bowtech replaced the Heartbreaker with the Carbon Rose, you could probably find one for cheaper. 

It's all about what she likes though. The Heartbreaker was what my girlfriend was dead set on and she loves it. Just let her pick something she really likes and that'll probably make her more inclined to keep the bow. Good luck, man!


----------



## ShadowReyns (Aug 19, 2013)

I just bought the Bear Apprentice. I'm new to shooting and have fallen in love. I have a 25 draw length and it is currently set at 32 lbs. I could only shoot it a couple times the first few days, but only a couple weeks later, I'm shooting 15-20 arrows in a row.


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

We've honed in on the Hoyt Ignite. It fits her perfect and she loves it. she's a 27.5" dl :mg: and 35#


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

look at the G5 quest bliss 
Great bow


----------



## ArkGirl (May 16, 2014)

I tried several at the shop and ended up really liking the Mission Menace. Super light weight. I shot it without and then with a stabilizer and the stabilizer really helped steady the bow and didn't add any discernible weight. I have a DL of 28" and DW of 36# for now. I'll be practicing to strengthen up. It's a good starter...and I will have more options to upgrade when I'm stronger.

Important thing is she tries them and gets what she loves and what fits her best. Makes shooting fun and she will want to practice!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

My wife really likes her Heartbreaker and I think the Carbon Rose would be a great choice.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

With a 25" DL and never shot before we went with the Fever set at 19lbs. Within a month of shooting almost every day, she maxed the 29lb bow. She really only wants to shoot target/3D, so looked into a longer ATA bow for her update, and decided on a Phenom SD, after seeing many women using them at a 3D shoot, to meet her DL of 25". We were concerned about DW, but thought she would be shooting 40Lbs in no time, so we went for a 50# bow, and dropped ten turns to get it to 35lbs, but she's struggling. So has increased her weight lifting and band workouts. She's excited about her new sport, and very competitive.


----------



## Gregg Bentey (Jul 4, 2009)

*Like new Carbon Rose*

I am selling my Daughters Carbon Rose. She found out she really wasn't interested in shooting after I purchased. If I would have to gues she has ran about 75 arrows through it. In fact never even had the chance to get her own arrows she and her mom shoot the same draw so she shot her moms the two or three times she shot. Her mom is also going to be selling her Eva Shockey she has only shot about the same amount.

Draw length is set at 25" right now I think but it's been in bow case for over a year so not positive. It is adjustable without mods from 22.5-27 I think. 
It will come with everything in pics. 
Viper sight 3 pins fiber optic not sure on pin size. 
Viper Stabalizer 
Rest it come with bow not sure what type it is ( full containment)
Peep and kisser. 
Paricord wrist strap that's on bow ,the black and pink one,the Bowtech one,and a purple and Camo one. 
Also comes with release shown in picks ( it might be a True Fire not sure)
Also have 3 Pink Lumenoks that will come with it never shot.
$575.00 pluss PayPal fees or best offer TYD.
Everything in pics comes with except arrows. I can send more pics just PM ME.


----------



## RobertGate (Aug 15, 2017)

My girl is using a bow tech with 30-40 # limb too, recommended.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Sep 4, 2017)

After 3 dealers and shooting PSE, Hoyt, Bear and Mathews I was down to the Jewel or Chill SDX. They are both awesome bows but the SDX just has almost no wall. To hold my draw was easier, less of a pull against my wrist. I get over 300 fps pullingbkess than 50 lbs. but yo be honest if you can find a dealer let her try them all out.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

ZoomZoom said:


> After 3 dealers and shooting PSE, Hoyt, Bear and Mathews I was down to the Jewel or Chill SDX. They are both awesome bows but the SDX just has almost no wall. To hold my draw was easier, less of a pull against my wrist. I get over 300 fps pullingbkess than 50 lbs. but yo be honest if you can find a dealer let her try them all out.


The Chill SDX is a great bow, but I am curious as to how much your much your arrows weigh.


----------



## m_soky (Jan 7, 2017)

I would agree with the G5 Quest recommendation previously made, would suggest looking at the Quest Radical as well...and the PSE Stinger X Stiletto.


----------



## blrock (Jul 8, 2020)

Let her try a bunch out!


----------

